

Ask HN: mother of all todo managers in Lisp - sblom

I'm pretty sure I saw some link to some company using Lisp to build a todo manager that plans stuff for you so you don't have to. I've managed to lose the link to that site. Did I hallucinate that?
======
nysv
Presentation: [http://www.slideshare.net/smartrevolution/how-a-clojure-
pet-...](http://www.slideshare.net/smartrevolution/how-a-clojure-pet-project-
turned-into-a-fullblown-cloudcomputing-webapp)

And the todo manager itself: <https://the-deadline.appspot.com/>

~~~
sblom
That's the one. Thanks a million!

